# Take The Color IQ Test



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

From here: http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?PageID=77

I scored a 12. It almost caused my eyeballs to fall out! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

23. My eyes hurt and I can't stop blinking.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

45


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It said that I have perfect color vision. It didn't give me a number score.


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

16 in the 20-29 age group.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I got 18...


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I got an 8. Apparently my hue discrimination is lowest with greens and purples. Cool test


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a 25.


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I got a 3


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

27. Now I have another thing to worry about. Thanks a lot.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

veron said:


> I got an 8. Apparently my hue discrimination is lowest with greens and purples. Cool test


Same here, I got 8. Mine was blue and purple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

16 - I thought it was timed. :lol


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I won't report my score, my eyeballs couldn't take it, I started to give up in the second round, and completely on the third round.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I got an 8 - I wish it would show which ones weren't right


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

43. Huh.



coldmorning said:


> It said that I have perfect color vision. It didn't give me a number score.


I believe that would be a zero, then


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I scored 3


----------



## THearthstoneman (Oct 14, 2006)

I got a 15.

Age range 20-29.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This was fun.
I got a 15


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG just looking at that made my eyes cross!!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm somewhat colorblind, so I'm not even gonna try this D:


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I got a 14.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jesus I can't even try it. If I looked at it for more than 5 seconds they all looked the same.


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

I got 12 I did not under stand it the first time and am not even going to tell what the first score was lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I scored a 4, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

4


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha, I took it again and got a 4. Yeeessss!!!!!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I got a 12


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Your score: 8
uuuu, good for me _


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

_0 You have perfect color vision! _:clap


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

6.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> _0 You have perfect color vision! _:clap
> I didn't know I'm that good to see the colors.


I'm purple with envy.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitney said:


> I got an 8 - I wish it would show which ones weren't right


So apparently I did this 2 years ago and got an 8... just did it again and got a perfect score! (0) Guess my color vision has gotten better.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

this test looks like way too much work


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

arnie said:


> this test looks like way too much work


What's the matter McFly? 
You a particularly light hue of yellow?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay, 4. That's rather good I believe. I seem to have difficulty with blue.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have perfect color vision!

Your score: 0

Maybe I'm just patient and good at arranging things. :b


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

152?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

My score: 48


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

sickofshyness said:


> 152?


How are you still alive? lol


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> How are you still alive? lol


I have NOOOOOO IDEA! LOL!

Maybe I need some jolly goggles!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

11..I got tired of moving pieces though


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a 4


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I got 33


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I got an 8. Not bad for an old person like me. 

Now don't give me a memory test.


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

33 for me.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

18, green and blue seemed my weakest. My dad is colorblind, I wonder how he would do.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

22 for me


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

12


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I have perfect color vision, neat.



avoidobot3000 said:


> Maybe I'm just patient and good at arranging things. :b


Yeah, I imagine this has something to do with my score as well.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

903


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

got a 8.. the pastels messed me up


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Pulled out the old bubble sort technique and got a perfect vision score. 

There was a few that I guessed on so I'm not sure that I can repeat it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

25

once I get to the blue/green row things just start to go downhill rapidly


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I said I have perfect color vision.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

15


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

19... Not SO bad


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

157. What the ****?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Your score: 124
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

Im female and got a 26 had the most trouble with the light blue/green colors


----------



## bluepaint (Jan 28, 2012)

*0. "You have perfect color vision!"*

Proof:
http://i.imgur.com/3XuX3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YIVSc.jpg


----------



## bluepaint (Jan 28, 2012)

CumulusCongestus said:


> Pulled out the old bubble sort technique and got a perfect vision score.
> 
> There was a few that I guessed on so I'm not sure that I can repeat it.


I did an intuitive sort first, and then I bubbled-sorted at the end too  I guess I've got _something_ out of my computer science studies.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

8. If only I had better lighting I may have got o


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Your score: 0 ["You have perfect color vision!"]


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

29


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

23 with big after-images after I was done :cry


----------



## kyle93 (Aug 9, 2012)

I got a 7.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a zero, apparently I have perfect colour vision.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

16

I just clicked submit after getting cross eyed doing this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4:bah 

Thought I had it.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

18. Looking at the screen with this test gives me some crazy floaters.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Your score: 4
Gender: Male
Age range: 16-19


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Your score: 4
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29

I guess I'm bad distinguishing the pinks and purples. And this test requires too much patience


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I got 8, yay. But what I gain in hue differentiation I lose in visual quality. My prescrition is -8.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't do it. I can barely distinguish the colours.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Your score: 30 Think I could've maybe done better if I took more time. Either way guess I'm right to prefer doing black and white drawings lol


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

19


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a 0.To tell the difference between two that look that same, I switched them, and could see that it didn't flow as well. That was my trick I guess.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Got 4. I blame my dirty lenses :lol


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

:sus was my face the whole time
15 and now my eyes are all ****ed up from going back and forth...


----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)

I suppose that's okay o.o


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

scored 0

perfect acuity 8)


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

49..

*sigh* Why do I suck at everything?


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

15 :'(


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

27


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I cheated and took a really long time with pauses in between, and still got a 20. :/


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

I took this test with my male co-worker once because my grandfather was color blind, and people were beginning to think I had color impairment because I always said something was blue when they thought it was purple, or light yellow when they thought it was light green.

My score was ZERO. His score was high.

So basically what this test told me, is that I'm a color guru, and everyone else so, so, so, so, very wrong.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.


Your score: 20 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 30-39 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

0 ( Perfect Color Acuity )
99 ( Low Color Acuity )


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got 11


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I got an 85 and I'm colorblind. So jealous of all of you.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i got a 3


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

26. That was painful.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

WOW!!! ****ing *** piece of **** test! Got 35, all that time/work too, IT LOOKED GOOD, LIKE GODDAMN ****ING Skittles, well washed out skittles or crayons or something >_> Looked so smooth and colorful in the right places, even set my monitor to "scenery" for it!

So insulting, if not insult, then injury! I thought myself more of a colour (even spelled it properly with a 'u', the old world way) identifier than that, with all thy fancy words for shades of purples and reds like lilac, periwinkle, fuschia, magenta, ugggghhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ugggggggghaaaaaa ohhhhhhhhh eeeeeeeee aaaaaahhhhhhhh~ Alas, they are just words, if one has not the skill to identify and organize such in a string of them! Oh woe is me, a sting upon thy heart, NEEDLES IN IT! POISON NEEDLES WITH ALL THE COLOURS OF THE RAINBOW! A rainbow bridge even, *queue Amon Amarth* ahhhhhh Bifrost, WHY CANNOT DEATH JUST SET ME FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~?!?!?!? :b


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay ! Looks like for once I am talented, in a perfectly useless area


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

omg... i got 75 ! LOL. I found that very difficult. the hues are very subtle. LOL.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Necrobump


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Uh, 59 :blush


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

16, I got a little reckless out of boredom near the end and it says my purple to red is bad.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I got 12. Apparantly i had most trouble with the change from green to blue, and also a bit with pink to yellow.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

127

My eye cones have been laughing at me since day one...


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

You have perfect color vision!:boogie


----------

